# A'me Heated Mountain Bike Grips!!



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

They finally made them! I knew they were in research/development. Thought the winter commuting masses would want to know. I am seriously stoked about this product. No affiliation, just appreciation....

http://www.amegrips.com/category/catalog/mountainbikeheated

I have every intention of getting a pair, gutting them, and mounting them somehow on my bullhorn bars.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> They finally made them! I knew they were in research/development. Thought the winter commuting masses would want to know. I am seriously stoked about this product. No affiliation, just appreciation....
> 
> http://www.amegrips.com/category/catalog/mountainbikeheated
> 
> I have every intention of getting a pair, gutting them, and mounting them somehow on my bullhorn bars.


Sweet! Let us know how they work.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like a deal @ 9.95, but I don't know if I have enough extension cord for the commute...


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

They likely run off a 12V source, so you should be able to rig up a 12V rechargeable battery or even a hub dynamo.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

The ATV/Snwmobile grips are $129.95 and look identical to the Mtb grips. I wonder if that's a price misprint on the Mtb page. That'd be some sweet tech for ten bucks though....


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah I'm going to asusme that's a misprint, maybe 9.99 for new grip themselves, but not the electric parts?
but yeah, wire them up to a 12v portable battery in the spare water bottle cage or something... still a slick idea!!


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

Commuterboy... normally I agree with you... but heated grips??? really? I think not necessary... what happened to a good pair of insulated gloves? in VT these would just get wet as snow landed on them and melted... just to make your glove wet...

anyhow my 2 sense....


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

They have a battery pack with a handlebar mount... I don't know how heavy it is or if there's enough cord to run it to a bottle cage... Each grip has a little button on it and a small LED so you can see if it's on or off. They're basically just a lock-on grip, so you could swap them out pretty easy for the coldest winter months, or when you saw a storm coming. 

DBBS, I thought about that...I have the pearl izumi lobster gloves, which work good down to pretty low single-digit temps, but down at zero* (F) or lower, I still get tingly, and I certainly don't want to wear anything more bulky than those....also, I have a thinner pair of windstopper gloves that currently work down to 25* or so... I'd imagine with a heated grip they'd be good to go well below that. Maybe I could ditch the bulky lobsters altogether.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> They have a battery pack with a handlebar mount... I don't know how heavy it is or if there's enough cord to run it to a bottle cage... Each grip has a little button on it and a small LED so you can see if it's on or off. They're basically just a lock-on grip, so you could swap them out pretty easy for the coldest winter months, or when you saw a storm coming.
> 
> DBBS, I thought about that...I have the pearl izumi lobster gloves, which work good down to pretty low single-digit temps, but down at zero* (F) or lower, I still get tingly, and I certainly don't want to wear anything more bulky than those....also, I have a thinner pair of windstopper gloves that currently work down to 25* or so... I'd imagine with a heated grip they'd be good to go well below that. Maybe I could ditch the bulky lobsters altogether.


How about hand warmers/electrically heated gloves with a heating element inside the insulated glove? I just can't see heated grips being warm enough to warm your hands through heavy gloves, and if you don't wear them, keeping your exposed outer fingers warm in sub zero windchill without getting hot enough to cook the flesh in contact with the grips. I could be wrong. I never thought I'd like heated cars seats on a winter day, but I do.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I guess the ideal glove for these grips would be a heavy windproof upper with a super thin palm. Does that exist?

...and they supposedly have a thermostat and self-adjust temperature so they don't cook you.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have some Marmot gloves with a soft goatskin palm (40%) and neoprene (32%)/nylon (18%) back, I think they will work great with the heaters. I use them now for the uphill trip home at least 90% of the time but they are not warm enough for the downhill. Snowmachines have had the handwarmer grip option for years, but they do have the advantage of the windshield...I haven't noticed if they wear any lighter gloves though.

Anybody tried the hotronic battery-op boot liners or gloves?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

California L33 said:


> I just can't see heated grips being warm enough to warm your hands through heavy gloves, and if you don't wear them, keeping your exposed outer fingers warm in sub zero windchill without getting hot enough to cook the flesh in contact with the grips.


That`s what I was thinking. Maybe the solution is to use them with Pogies.
Yeah, and the price sounds suspicious too, but... who knows?


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> That`s what I was thinking. Maybe the solution is to use them with Pogies.
> Yeah, and the price sounds suspicious too, but... who knows?


I imagine they would work with pogies, and maybe you wouldn't even need the heaters. Now I didn't know what pogies were, so I did some Googling. They look like a great idea-

http://lobstergloves.com/expedition-pogies.php


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

My thinking is this: lots of times my hands are cold during my commute. These grips are heated. Holding something that's heated is better than holding something that's cold when your hands are cold. The end.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> My thinking is this: lots of times my hands are cold during my commute. These grips are heated. Holding something that's heated is better than holding something that's cold when your hands are cold. The end.


If you get some post a ride report. I'd love to know if they work.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Well if they're really 10 bucks, I'm all over it :lol:

The site still says they are 9.95 and 'out of stock'. I'm guessing that means $150 and 'we're not done making them yet' ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ Well if they're really 10 bucks, I'm all over it :lol:
> 
> The site still says they are 9.95 and 'out of stock'. I'm guessing that means $150 and 'we're not done making them yet' ...


Yeah, or the testers told them "The motorcycle battery was too heavy for my bike & my hands were cold."


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

heated motorcycle gloves would make more sense IMO.
I helped a friend install heated grips on his shadow, worked fine, as long as the glove he was wearing had thin palms and thick outers... otherwise the heated grips warmed up the glove, but transmitted a lot less heat to him personally.
heated gloves are nice and warm all over (including the back which is the area of greatest windchill)

need to make our own I think! "arcti-commuters" indeed.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Forget about it, get a nice pair of gloves or mitts.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have experienced the joys of heated grips on snowmobiles, BMW motorcycles, and chainsaws. Yes, chainsaws. I am convinced that there is serious potential here. The difficulty with a bike application is the wind factor... snow machines have windscreens, motorcycles have hand guards, and chainsaws aren't that fast. 

I have long been toying with the idea of chopping up some dirt bike handguards for use on the commuter bike... something like that which would allow the use of thinner gloves would make these things work like a charm. Otherwise it needs to be specialty gloves with a thin palm and a thick top, which may or may not exist in the right form. 

I've been out on the dirt bike in 20's, 30's (F) riding with friends in my summer weight gloves (my bike has handguards, no heated grips). I swapped bikes with a friend because he wanted to ride mine or I wanted to ride his, and his had no handguards (and no heated grips)...I was pretty sure my fingers were going to either fall off or shatter into little bits. Stopping the wind is everything. The combo of handguards and heated grips is unbelievable on a motorcycle or snowmobile. You can get away with such thin gloves, it's awesome. 

I'm not going to knock these things until I try them.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I would think that a solid power source would be the deal breaker on a bicycle. Then again, I would have thought that about the chainsaw and dirt bike too. What did those applications use for power?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I've only seen them on motorcycles with batteries (electric start equipped bikes)...so they could either run off of that, or directly off of the coil. It would make more sense if they ran off of the coil...that's how the headlight works, even on bikes with no battery. 

On a chainsaw I believe they are actually run by a mini-generator which is charged by the motor. This makes me think that a dynamo-type of a deal would work on a bicycle. I dunno...I'd probably rather have a battery pack if it wasn't too big.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I got an email from Mountain Gear advertising heated jackets & gloves: http://service.mountaingear.com/hos...795420976&ch=E2422CC9C54FB2D42C392DF14CD54F8A

Going downhill, waiting at the bus stop, or get a flat tire? Turn it up to high. Getting too warm? Turn it to low or off. Unfortunately the pricetag for the jacket with the battery is like $374. :cryin: The gloves are "only" $189. Maybe they will go on sale in July. Right now they are only throwing in the $49 gizmo to charge your ipod or cellphone off the battery while you wear your heated jacket - in case you remembered to charge your jacket but not your cell....


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I got an email from Mountain Gear advertising heated jackets & gloves: http://service.mountaingear.com/hos...795420976&ch=E2422CC9C54FB2D42C392DF14CD54F8A
> 
> Going downhill, waiting at the bus stop, or get a flat tire? Turn it up to high. Getting too warm? Turn it to low or off. Unfortunately the pricetag for the jacket with the battery is like $374. :cryin: The gloves are "only" $189. Maybe they will go on sale in July. Right now they are only throwing in the $49 gizmo to charge your ipod or cellphone off the battery while you wear your heated jacket - in case you remembered to charge your jacket but not your cell....


Good God you guys are seriously crazy.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^Would it make you feel better if you knew she was a girl? :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> Good God you guys are seriously crazy.


I'd recommend you ride in your underwear instead as it makes drivers pay attention.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I'd recommend you ride in your underwear instead as it makes drivers pay attention.


Hey a s s hole just did the little waver again today, got a whole line of cars to move over the center line just fine....

BTW I do ride with underwear on don't you???

Geez by a ****en pair of gloves and a couple of nice vented running jackets you can ride down to -35C....

Heated grips on a bike what a waste of time and money.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't ride with underwear. They're in the backpack on the way to and from work, and in the drawer at home on any other ride. Underwear with biking clothes? That would be horrible. 

Hey jeffscott, wanna have an e-fight? I'll start another thread about something, and then you come in and e-slap everyone in the face. Ready? Go.

Oh, and I rode like a sober person this morning and every car that passed me moved over the center line. I'm gonna try the wobbly drunk guy approach soon though. Just working up the nerve.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> I don't ride with underwear. They're in the backpack on the way to and from work, and in the drawer at home on any other ride. Underwear with biking clothes? That would be horrible. Probably why you looked at electric heated grips cause you can't figure out how to under layer
> 
> Hey jeffscott, wanna have an e-fight? I'll start another thread about something, and then you come in and e-slap everyone in the face. Ready? Go.Well if you are acting like an idiot and you have been e-slapping poeople more than anyone
> 
> Oh, and I rode like a sober person this morning and every car that passed me moved over the center line.BS you don't ride when the shoulders are too snowy I do and it works/COLOR] I'm gonna try the wobbly drunk guy approach soon though. Just working up the nerve.




Forget the electric grips

Forget the electric coats

Forget wobbling like a drunk

Just wobble a bit as you make a shoulder check as the line of traffic comes up behind you...get it yet..seems to me that doesn't take alot of courage.

Oh yeah and what happens to battery life when the battery gets cold....hmm maybe you could get a battery powered battery heater.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't realize I was supposed to be wearing my underwear on my hands. Can you explain this 'under layer' thing to me? 

"If I have been acting like an idiot and and have been e-slapping people more than anyone" THEN what? Finish a thought for us feeble minded folks. Still tipsy from this morning's ride? 

I also didn't know I didn't ride when the shoulders were "too" snowy. Doesn't this imply that they are, in fact, too snowy? I'm confused on this one too. If they are "too snowy", how do you do it? 

Also, my headlight and taillight are battery powered. What do I do? Please help. I am lost without you.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> I didn't realize I was supposed to be wearing my underwear on my hands.Now you know Can you explain this 'under layer' thing to me? No don't feel like it
> 
> "If I have been acting like an idiot and and have been e-slapping people more than anyone" THEN what? Finish a thought for us feeble minded folks. Still tipsy from this morning's ride?No
> 
> ...


Geez if your lights consume so much power, just grab it to stay warm, easy peasy.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=266924

careful Cboy...he looks like a tough guy...

and before you said something really smart back...yes...I'm a fat guy ....and I could happily live with that not being such a jerk.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Dude...killer facial hair for what I assumed was a 16 year old.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I wear underware when I ride. I`m considering moving it though- if I put it over my face before installing my helmet, I could skip out on the balaclava, saving a little weight as well as slightly reducing the laundry load (we use a clothes dryer in the winter). Then put it on under my pants when I change into my uniform at work.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> I wear underware when I ride. I`m considering moving it though- if I put it over my face before installing my helmet, I could skip out on the balaclava, saving a little weight as well as slightly reducing the laundry load (we use a clothes dryer in the winter). Then put it on under my pants when I change into my uniform at work.


Haha!..You give "weight weenie" a whole new meaning. Very innovative idea, plus you would always have clean underwear like you are suppposed to should you have to go to the hospital.


----------



## speed_bump (Sep 30, 2004)

The price is now listed at $129.95, though they still show out of stock.

They will be available in eight colors though!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

OUCH. I was kind of hoping for ten bucks. I don't think I've ever paid that much to ADD weight to the bike. The high price of fashion...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I see I will have to add up the avoided cost of those hand warmer packets I use on the colder days to justify my heated grips.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> The site still says they are 9.95 and 'out of stock'. I'm guessing that means $150 and 'we're not done making them yet' ...


You been talking to Dionne Warwick and her buddies?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^ I see into the future of all cold weather related bike hand grip products. It's a niche market, but there are times when it comes in handy.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*A little late in the year...*

but you can now order your heated grips in a variety of colors.

http://www.amegrips.com/mountainbikeheated/heated-mtb-ergo-tri


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

mtbxplorer said:


> but you can now order your heated grips in a variety of colors.
> 
> http://www.amegrips.com/mountainbikeheated/heated-mtb-ergo-tri


Situation normal- just in time for Spring and Summer :thumbsup: And car makers always introduce their convertibles around October.


----------



## starkm32 (Nov 6, 2008)

KInda glad the "heated" battle between the two hothedds is over; git a "grip" on yerselves, willya? 

Heh. : /

Happy New Year! Ride on, mates!





OH. BTW:

" $129.95 GRIPS ONLY. BATTERY PACK $170.00. CHARGER $39.95. MOUNTING KIT $10.70" :madmax: 

$130 for grips. Only.

WTF! My homemade pogies and/or lobster gloves will serve.

Guess capitalism is still alive, and well.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

I wonder if anyone has tried these latest grips from A'ME? Bike Rumor and a few other sites have glowing reviews.

I was also wondering if the ATV grips would be the same size as MTB? I'm guessing I'd like to run the grips for a lot longer than 1.5 hours and I wonder if I can get the ATV grips and hook them up to my own rechargable 12v battery?

Review: AME Heated Ergo Tri Grips, Gimmick or Greatness? - Bike Rumor

there's also bar mits and the barbra to consider... I need to do something because no glove I've tried seems to work.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

No, but the pricetag makes me feel happier about spending $100 on my pogies. I am very happy with them, they are the Dogwood Designs regular design (they also make a "plus", but I'm glad I did not buy that, these are plenty warm in VT). I got mine through RevelateDesigns.com. I'd guess the only advantage of the heated grip would be a little less wind resistance (but perhaps more windchill on the downhills), and possibly speedier "release" and "entry", but the good pogies are stiffened to stay open and easy to get into.


----------



## bubbaz (Nov 4, 2006)

*Ame heated grips update*

I am on my second season with the AME grips and I love them for riding on the coldest days here in the Northeast. I was able to save some $$$ by just buying the grips and an adapter and then using my niterider battery to run them. I think the current price for just the grips is approx $89 and the battery adapter plug for the Niterider battery is another $15 or so
These things work great. The run time is approx an hour and a half (depends on your battery size) if you leave them on the entire time but I find that just running them intermittently is all I need- the control switch is built into the grip and easy to access. There are 5 settings but i run them on the lower settings with a mid weight glove that has windblock on the top and leather on the bottom This combo is great because you dont lose the dexterity that you would with thicker gloves Thought about Pogos but i worried about getting my hands out of them if i needed to quickly. I know that some scoff at these but I was tired of my hands freezing in my gloves (I had the Lake Winter Gloves which were pretty awesome) for the first 20 mins until I warmed up and then sweating the rest of the ride. Being able to ride with thinner gloves is a huge bonus too.

QUOTE=mtbxplorer;8508760]No, but the pricetag makes me feel happier about spending $100 on my pogies. I am very happy with them, they are the Dogwood Designs regular design (they also make a "plus", but I'm glad I did not buy that, these are plenty warm in VT). I got mine through RevelateDesigns.com. I'd guess the only advantage of the heated grip would be a little less wind resistance (but perhaps more windchill on the downhills), and possibly speedier "release" and "entry", but the good pogies are stiffened to stay open and easy to get into.[/QUOTE]


----------



## starkm32 (Nov 6, 2008)

@ bubbaz: where did you buy the adapters for the niteriders, the plugs on the grips are proprietary.

TIA.


----------



## bubbaz (Nov 4, 2006)

starkm32 said:


> @ bubbaz: where did you buy the adapters for the niteriders, the plugs on the grips are proprietary.
> 
> TIA.


I got them from AME


----------



## starkm32 (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you modify the end going to the battery.

Looks like niterider uses a different plug.


----------

